# FaceTrackNoIR - Erfahrung



## hobbicon (31. Januar 2012)

Kennt jemand FaceTrackNoIR?

Scheint ja laut Berichten und youtube Videos ganz gut zu funktionieren.
Als am besten geeignete Kamera soll ja die PS3 Eye gelten. Ich habe mir gerade eben eine bei ebay für ein paar € ersteigert.

Werde mal berichten, wie es ist, wenn ich es ausprobiert habe. Scheint eine sehr kostengünstige Alternative zum teuren TrackIR zu sein. Zudem muss man keine störenden Dioden am Kopf tragen.

Hier kann man sich auch ein paar Videos anschauen.


----------



## Minga_Bua (9. Februar 2012)

Und hast es ausprobiert? Klappt es gut?


----------



## hobbicon (9. Februar 2012)

Minga_Bua schrieb:


> Und hast es ausprobiert? Klappt es gut?


 
Habs jetzt mal mit Arma 2 ausprobiert, läuft wirklich gut und die 10€ für die Eye Cam ist es allemal wert!


----------



## Minga_Bua (9. Februar 2012)

Wird es da denn Unterschiede geben welche Cam man nimmt?
Hab auch was von einer "Eingabeverzögerung" gelesen. Ist die vorhanden?


----------



## hobbicon (9. Februar 2012)

Minga_Bua schrieb:


> Wird es da denn Unterschiede geben welche Cam man nimmt?
> Hab auch was von einer "Eingabeverzögerung" gelesen. Ist die vorhanden?


 
Die PS3 Eye ist die beste, wie ich oft gelesen habe, da sie bis zu 60 fps aufweist.
Eingabeverzögerung ist da, aber nicht störend, dafür, dass das ganze 10€ neu und keine 200€ bei TrackIR kostet, ist das für mich absolut zufriedenstellend.

Zudem braucht man keine albernen Dioden auf dem Kopf zu tragen, da das ganze über die Gesichtserkennung läuft.
Und an der Kamera rumbasteln brauchst du auch nicht, hast also gleich eine Webcam mitgekauft.


----------



## Minga_Bua (9. Februar 2012)

Kannst du mir sagen welche Camera das genau ist? Habe keine Ahnung von den PS Cameras.. will net die falsche kaufen 

Ahja nochwas. Das funzt ja mit jedem Spiel oder? :o So Battlefield 3 z.B. Flight sim usw.

http://www.ebay.de/itm/Original-SON...?pt=PC_Viedeospielzubehör&hash=item336a4f5636

Wäre das die richtige?


----------



## hobbicon (9. Februar 2012)

Minga_Bua schrieb:


> Kannst du mir sagen welche Camera das genau ist? Habe keine Ahnung von den PS Cameras.. will net die falsche kaufen
> 
> Ahja nochwas. Das funzt ja mit jedem Spiel oder? :o So Battlefield 3 z.B. Flight sim usw.


 
Diese genau habe ich gekauft.


----------



## hobbicon (9. Februar 2012)

Schau dir das mal an, so funktioniert es.(das bin nicht ich im Video) 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qkgUWNAzoY4

Die Empfindlichkeit kannst du natürlich selbst einstellen, auch Totwinkel usw.


----------



## hobbicon (9. Februar 2012)

Minga_Bua schrieb:


> Ahja nochwas. Das funzt ja mit jedem Spiel oder? :o So Battlefield 3 z.B. Flight sim usw.


 
Auf der Webseite steht 100+ unterstützte Games, ich glaube bei jedem, wo es sinnvoll ist, ja


----------



## omega™ (26. Februar 2012)

Auch ganz interessant, Johnny Chung Lee - Projects - Wii
Einfach ganz nach unten scrollen.


----------

